# tapping my foot, twiddling my thumbs, waiting...waiting...march and april kids



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Well, I've got three does and with any luck at all, all three are bred. Brat we're certain is bred and is due on St. Patrick's day. She's had a noticeable but slow-growing baby bump for about a month. We are looking forward to hopefully being able to feel fetal movement soon and watching her belly and udder grow. I expect that no matter the number of kids, she'll end up wide because she doesn't have as much depth as our other girls. Plus Brat's mama always carries wide. Brat is a clown and a super sweet girl. She's a purebred LaMancha. Brat will be a first freshener.

Georgia will also be a first freshener if she settled. I'm not 100% sure she did, but she seems to be getting wider. Of course, Georgia's an easy keeper and has filled out continuously since we got her in March. Georgia's mom, when she's pregnant, hardly ever looks it even carrying triplets. We are very much looking forward to seeing Georgia's udder because her mom and her half-sister are both amazing milkers with beautiful udders. Georgia is a favorite around here...our 130lb lap goat. She's easy going, good on car rides, and loves people. Georgia is half alpine and half nubian. We're hoping that Georgia will be due to kids right around April Fool's Day but if not, she won't be due until mid-May.

Lacey is our newest addition. She's kidded once before with twins and had a pretty wonderful first lactation, peaking at just under two gallons a day. We're trying to start drying Lacey off right now in preparation for the fact that we're going on vacation next month and only want my dad to have to feed/water and not have to milk. Lacey got bred to a buck the same day that we picked her up from her breeder, so she's due on April 23rd. We're hoping for a doe kid to keep out of Lacey. 

I'm going to try to post pics of the girls as I watch them progress. I snapped the first set Christmas Eve. The goat spot app won't let me post from my phone, though, so I may have to try over the weekend from the computer...and I'll take a couple more shots of the girls this weekend too!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

here's to big bumps .... :clap:

when I got into goats I was thrilled about the 5 month gestation period after dealing with 11 months in horses ....

that didn't last long .


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Oh look! It attached Brat's pic even though it said the app crashed... I'll see if I can get the other ones up.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww pretty girls! I am sure the wait is torture! We typically breed for late Feb, but decided to have January kids this year to see how it would go.
The wait from New Years to the end of Feb was killer lol
The somewhat nice thing about January has been that the holidays have kept me busy, but now I am anxiously waiting. Your time will be here soon though, can't wait to see what your does give you


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Well...12 days since the last pics. Brat and Georgia seem to be growing slowly. Lacey's still too early in.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Well, Lacey came into heat... so I guess her breeding in November either didn't take or she had an early miscarriage and reabsorbed. Since her breeder is a 5 hour drive through the mountains away, I wasn't able to bring her up there. I took her to see a friend's lamancha buck. He did the deed like a champ and then we drove the hour and a half back home. Fingers crossed that she takes, even though these probably won't be kids we keep (if she'd taken on the first try, I would have wanted one of the purebred alpine kids).


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Wahoo! I had the girls on the stand today practicing milking manners and Brat's belly jumped away from me when I touched it....but Brat didn't move! Yaaaaaay!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Well, Georgia and Brat went for ultrasounds today! The vet was able to confirm that both girls are definitely bred and believes Georgia is due on her earlier due date rather than when she went back to see the buck because we weren't sure she settled!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Yay!! Congrats!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Felt Georgia's baby move tonight! The husband felt Brat's belly move for the first time. Baby kicks in Brat's belly are getting stronger and more frequent (that I can feel anyway) now! I'm so excited for these kids.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

The goats' newest belly pics!









Brat is 43 days from 150

















Georgia has 57 days to go!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Yay! So excited to see your babies!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Lost Prairie said:


> Yay! So excited to see your babies!


The wait is killing me.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

36 days left to day 150 for Brat, 50 days left for Georgia. The girls are getting udders!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Well, no new news, except that those little girls' udders keep growing, and I get ever more excited the closer we get to the girls' due dates. Brat officially has 21 days to go, and Georgia only has 35 left. Can't wait!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

The wait is SO hard. Hang in there, and hope all goes well!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Goat bellies!

Brat is on day 130 today! Georgia is on day 116!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Well, we're getting pretty close. Brat's day 150 is a week from today. Her ligs are starting to loosen and her lady parts are quite puffy! The babies in her belly and Georgia's are running out of room. I rarely feel tiny hooves deliver karate kicks anymore. Now I feel larger body parts moving deliberately in the girls' bellies. I am so excited!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Georgia from behind with three weeks to go


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Brat with just one week to go!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Brat got trimmed up tonight in preparation for her upcoming big day. Hmm. Udder looked bigger with hair on it, but I'm sure it will look plumper with milk in it. Georgia got the beginning of a trim but we didn't finish hers because she was being a pill and also pretty stressed... I've got more time for Georgia so I'll trim her up better in a couple of days.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Amazing that her udder filled up like that so fast I see everyone's on here do that and I'm between day 144-151 and nothing like those udders! Good luck with your kidding!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

how exciting. We had our one boer doe, my ND's aren't until the end of march! It's killing me so I'm still living vicariously through everyone else.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Brat's ligaments are gone and we have discharge and super moodiness and a full udder... Yes!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Yay! Good luck!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Anything?!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

They're the most beautiful babies I've ever seen, but that's probably just because they're ours


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Georgia is due this coming Saturday so we could theoretically have kids as soon as tomorrow, though as miserable as she seems, she just doesn't look close yet.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Georgia's boys! They had a little sister, but she didn't make it.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Beautiful babies! Sorry the little sister didn't make it.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

They are gorgeous!!!!! Congratulations


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Congratulations! Sorry about the little girl.


----------

